# Houston Woods



## sourmush (Apr 30, 2014)

Anyone finding any mushrooms in houston woods this year.


----------



## morel_master (Mar 13, 2013)

if they are you wont hear about it,lol...a very secretive bunch down in the oxford area.....


----------



## joeandjulie (May 1, 2014)

hunted near hueston woods on the 20th, found nothing. looked near dayton on the 22nd in some spots where we'd had luck before. strike 2!! going out tomorrow afternoon near dayton/moraine. we're feeling lucky


----------

